# Laichverhärtung eines Kois



## UdoW (13. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben einen Koiweibchen im Gartenteich, das seid der letzten Saison
eine Laichverhärtung aufzeigt. Dem Fisch geht es soweit ganz gut und es sind keine sichtbaren ungewöhnlichen Verhaltensweisen zu erkennen.
Bis auf den sichtbaren Unterschied, dass er die Bauchform einer Kaulquappe bekommen hat. Von verschiedenen Seiten wurde mir nun gesagt, dass man den alten Laich ausdrücken müsse. Aber wie macht man das am besten ohne dem Fisch zu schaden? 
Kann mir jemand einen ausführlichen Tipp geben.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichverhärtung eines Kois*

Hallo Udo,

ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch, in der Hoffnung Rainer kann etwas genaues dazu sagen.

Evtl. solltest Du einen aus Deiner Gegend stammenden Fachmann zu Rate ziehen. 
Ein Liste mit Adressen findest Du z.B. hier: http://www2.vetmed.uni-muenchen.de/zoofisch//koi.htm#Liste


----------



## rainthanner (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichverhärtung eines Kois*



			
				UdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Von verschiedenen Seiten wurde mir nun gesagt, dass man den alten Laich ausdrücken müsse.


 
Hallo Udo, 

dann frag mal wenigstens eine der verschiedenen Seiten, wie man das genau macht. 


Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man harten Laich einfach so ausstreifen kann. 
Wenn bei einer solchen Aktionen die Schwimmblase verletzt wird, dann ist der Fisch geliefert. 


Es soll ja auch Fernsehberichte geben, wo man alten Laich operativ aus den Fischen entfernt. Leider fehlen die Aufnahmen, wo man sieht was aus solchen Fischen wird.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## koidst49 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Laichverhärtung eines Kois*

hallo udo,

wende dich mal an  sui-jin, sie hatte vor kurzem das gleiche problem.


----------



## toschbaer (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Laichverhärtung eines Kois*

Hallo Udo,
ich hatte dieses Problem mit meiner __ Goldorfe vor 1 1/2 Wochen. Sie sah aus als habe sie Bauchwassersucht   und sie schwamm des öfteren längere Zeit mit Maul und Rücken an der Wasseroberfläche.
Also entschloß ich mich sie zu behandeln: herausgefischt, betäubt, Abstrich der Schleimhaut, untersucht und kein Befund! Auch keine abstehenden Schuppen und eine gute Schleimschicht m  
Dannn streifte ich vorsichtig mit Daumen und Zeigefinger von kurz hinter der Brustflosse bis hin zur Afterflosse und :shock waw wie viele Eier!!! (Es war höchste Zeit) Dies wiederholte ich ca noch 10 X; dann ab ins Hälterungsbecken (das gut befüftet ist) und nach 11/2 Stunde in den Teich.
Am nächsten Tag sah sie aus als wäre niemals etwas gewesen   

Aber Udo, wenn die Dame Laichverhärtung (abgekapselt) hat, solltest Du lieber zu einem Dock!!!! 
@ all
BITTE drückt nicht an euren Fischen herum (Rainer hat es beschrieben). wenn Euch dies noch nicht gezeigt wurde!!

LG und schöne Pfingsten
Friedhelm


----------

